# Adobe Photoshop



## dave t (Feb 10, 2009)

Guys,

Need a favour can anyone do a photoshop of my car with a different set of alloys on it? 

Just want to see what they look like before I consider spending some hard earned money on them.


Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I think there are a few how to's on the web for this mate.. try googling it.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

post the pics up, and I will have a look..


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Me too, I'm a little bored at work today :thumb:


----------



## dave t (Feb 10, 2009)

Cheers Guys.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

here's a quicky :thumb:


----------



## dave t (Feb 10, 2009)

Cheers fella, bit of a cheek but can you make the wheels bigger as they will be 19`s instead of the 18`s that are ont he car and it will also be lowered by about 40 mm


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Cheers, saved me a job ..

Liking the rims..


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Bigger wheels lowered by 40mm...............ish:thumb:


----------



## dave t (Feb 10, 2009)

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

Great fella thanks for that


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

No prob's. i'de go for it, they look sweet on there :driver:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Post up some pics if you do buy them!

I'm considering buying an IS 200 myself. They do seem like lovely cars.


----------



## dave t (Feb 10, 2009)

Matt, 

Will Do with the pics

They are very nice cars I`ve had mine just over 2 years now and done just short of 40K the only thing that has needed to be done is servicing and brakes (TOUCHING WOOD for Luck). 

Not the quickest car in the world but everything is designed for comfort steering, gear change and clutch are all light to use so it is an ideal long distance cruiser and well specced, only thing it does miss is cruise control

Sales Pitch Over lol


----------



## dave t (Feb 10, 2009)

Right after all the searching for the right price on the wheels your guys originally photshopped for me I`ve found out that they are too wide for the front of the car , any chance someone can photoshop another set for me.


----------

